# Hedgehog promises



## Krista0140 (Mar 6, 2014)

I posted this on tumblr awhile ago, and I thought I'd share it. also, these are pretty specific to Heidi, but feel free to add your own! I'd love to hear them.

Hedgehog promises

1) I will stop throwing all my food out of my dish. The kibble at the bottom is no better than the top.

2) I will try my best to get off my wheel and use my litter box. A poopy wheel doesn’t make my mommy very happy nor does she enjoy bathing my feet because of poop boots.

3) I will stop licking in-between my mommy’s cleavage. It creeps her out.

4) When offered new foods, I will try everything she offers. I might actually like it.

5) When I do find a new food I like, I will not choose favorites and refuse my other foods.

6) When mommy’s friends come over, I will avoid anointing on them. They tend to think I’m dying/rabid.

7) As good as my mom’s hair smells, I will not eat it. She needs it to keep her head warm. 

8) I do not need to wear hedgehog armor (stretched out toilet paper roll with a slit in it) just to go potty.

9) I should also avoid making intense eye contact with humans while I poop.

10) I promise to be your best friend and give you cuddles as best I can. Because I am a hedgehog, and even though I’m a little spikey and rough around the edges, I still love my owner.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Loved it! Thank you for this adorable posting!!!


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

o0o soo cute and right on point  thanks for sharing !!


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh and for mine, I would have to add:

I will not take a bath in my water dish, it is for drinking purposes only lol.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

LOL. the armor while pooping is killing me.


----------



## Hellolove227 (Aug 23, 2014)

i must just add to this, "i will not poop while i eat" because my past baby shea would do that. i watched her one time, i was just like ew shea and picked it up with a napkin. but those promises were pretty spot on. cant forget the first time my mom saw her anoint and ran to my room telling me she was sick and licking herself.


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll try one that applies to my baby, haha.

I promise to not drink my bathwater. It is for bathing, not drinking.


----------



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

I have one for Penelope:
I promise to stop attacking my water bottle, it will still give me water if I just lick it.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

I love this and I would like to add:
I promise not to liner dive after you have cleaned all my cage, thereby knocking my wheel, food and water dishes all over the place so you have to change my entire cage again!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I will always warn you right before I decide your finger is a giant mealworm ~Gabriel


----------



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

Another for Penelope:
I will stop trying to eat the beads on mommy's bracelet...they are not hedgie food.


----------

